# maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock bei nicht angelegter E-Mail-Adresse



## BlackJack01090 (2. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe bei einem Server in den Mail-Logs (temporary failure. Command output: /usr/bin/maildrop: Unable to create a dot-lock...) gefunden. Der Empfänger ist erst gar nicht beim System angelegt worden. Ich hatte nur die Domain in den Maildomains eingetragen und eine andere E-Mail-Adresse. Wird beim empfangen nicht geprüft ob die E-Mail-Adresse existiert oder habe ich einen Fehler im System? Wenn ja, was könnte es sein?

Gruß

BJ


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2012)

Es wird beim empfang geprüft. Ich vermute mal dass du eunen email domain alias angelegt hast, denn dort ist das zusammen mit courier ein bekanntes problem. Die lösung ist entweder email aliase anstatt domain aliase zu verwenden oder aber dovecot statt courier.


----------



## BlackJack01090 (3. Dez. 2012)

Okay, Danke.


----------

